# Saints and Sinners...



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Tatuajes new club, Saints & Sinners began sending out e-mails today to those who were interested... This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

I got the email too. 150 dollars seems like a lot of money for what you get.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Captnstabn said:


> I got the email too. 150 dollars seems like a lot of money for what you get.


For $150 (that goes to charity) you get:
(1) A 15 cigar sampler that includes production sticks and prototypes (keep in mind that most of Pete's stuff is over $10 MSRP).
(2) Swag.
(3) The opportunity to buy more LE smokes before they hit the open market and the swarm begins.

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

JGD said:


> For $150 (that goes to charity) you get:
> (1) A 15 cigar sampler that includes production sticks and prototypes (keep in mind that most of Pete's stuff is over $10 MSRP).
> (2) Swag.
> (3) The opportunity to buy more LE smokes before they hit the open market and the swarm begins.
> ...


Ditto... The exclusive forum is also going to be interesting!


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

I got me the email invite today too. 15 smokes eh? I likes the sound of that. I'm always looking for Tatuajes. 

-Smokestar


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

JGD said:


> For $150 (that goes to charity) you get:
> *(1) A 15 cigar sampler that includes production sticks and prototypes (keep in mind that most of Pete's stuff is over $10 MSRP).*
> (2) Swag.
> (3) The opportunity to buy more LE smokes before they hit the open market and the swarm begins.
> ...


they don't tell you that though... I really haven't read up @ all on this so I'm in the dark. I just knew S&S was coming.... I'm sure it'll be worth it. However the email really doesn't sell the club, as shown below. I certainly don't like the idea of having to call up a retailer to get an exclusive though. then again I guess that's my fault for being too lazy to call.

I'm sure most of you received this but....

S&S Email:

"We apologize for the delay, but we are finally here to unveil the details of the Saints & Sinners club.

The Saints & Sinners Club is an exclusive members only club and for an annual registration fee of $150, each member will receive:

1. Exclusive, one-off products available only to members (select products may not be available for purchase through the S&S webstore).
2. Everyday Tatuaje branded merchandise at the Saints & Sinners club rate.
3. Access to members-only forums, where you can discuss the finer points of cigars, smoking accessories, spirits, and anything else associated with the Saints & Sinners lifestyle
4. Access to the Pete Johnson video blog. Here, Pete will update members on everything PJHC. Watch Pete as he travels around the world, visiting his production facility in Nicaragua, engages fans on cigar tours, and dishes on anything else he feels his Saints & Sinners family should know about.
5. First looks at new cigar blends, swag, as well as insider info on Tatuaje and other Pete Johnson brands.
6. The knowledge that a portion of your annual membership fee will go to an eclectic mix of charities that Pete choses for their commitment to their particular cause.

Visit the site and become one of the first granted entrance to this distinguished organization."

I'm debating it. I'm just not entirely sure I have $150 in coin atm. though I do have a couple weeks and love every Tat I've smoked, albeit relatively limited... I'll probably end up pulling the trigger. :tu Though I'd have liked to see a $100 price tag I guess $150 ensures only those truly devoted and interested, or those w/ deep pockets are the only ones getting in.... #6 helps ease the pain of the $150 admission fee... :tu


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Sarge said:


> they don't tell you that though... or that's completely rumor, one of the two. I'm sure it'll be worth it. However the email really doesn't sell the club, as shown below. I certainly don't like the idea of having to call up a retailer to get an exclusive though. then again I guess that's my fault for being too lazy to call.
> 
> I'm sure most of you received this but....
> S&S Email:
> ...


That is what Pete said.....


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

They made the cigar claim a while ago.. I'm still hoping that it's in effect but they didn't mention in the mail today so I'm not holding my breath. But I'm going to jump on this for sure. If it's something you're questioning then it's probably not the club for you. But for hardcore tat fans it's a no brainer.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

JGD said:


> For $150 (that goes to charity) you get:
> (1) A 15 cigar sampler that includes production sticks and prototypes (keep in mind that most of Pete's stuff is over $10 MSRP).
> (2) Swag.
> (3) The opportunity to buy more LE smokes before they hit the open market and the swarm begins.
> ...


If this still is part of the package, I won't have to think twice. The email I recieved today was a little more vague. So hopefully, more info arises.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

No one could ever accuse Pete Johnson of being bad at marketing

That much I know for sure


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

GregSS said:


> No one could ever accuse Pete Johnson of being bad at marketing
> 
> That much I know for sure


:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Per Pete on another site...



tatuaje said:


> I just changed a few sizes. The mix of reg and exclusive is still the same.
> 
> ... anyone can join. There will not be a limit.


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems like a good deal to me!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Agreed Alex. I know of many cigar brands (cubans included) that use marketing/advertising to create hype or a demand for their cigars. 

$150 is a high price tag, but for those would like to get pre released cigars or cigars that are in testing stages along with inside info about Tatuaje, maybe it's not such a bad deal. I'm on the fence with this one, I really would like to see what's included. But, if they included 10-15 cigars, it's a deal.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Being the Tat whore that I am, this is a no brainer! Especially when you get the chance to try out stuff before it hits the streets. and like stated above, most of his sticks go for at least $10.00 per plus the swag and the fact that part of the money goes to charities!

I AM IN!!!!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> if they included 10-15 cigars, it's a deal.


I feel the same way about S&S.

Throw in 10-15 cigars, and I'm in.

If is is simply access to merchandise and a small discount, I'll pass.

Access to the forum and video blog mean nothing to me as any real news will filter to sites like Puff almost as soon as it hits the S&S forum.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Pete is a marketing genius, but he also makes some of the best smokes available in my opinion (and it only takes a peek in my cooler to know where I stand).

They don't have the buy in (yet) but Oliva is trying to do something similar with Studio Tabac (they just don't have the smokes to back it up like Pete).


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm definitely in. I love Pete's cigars and most of his merch as well. Cigars and swag? I'm there. The "15 cigar" number was thrown out by Pete a few months ago on another forum and I'm fairly confidant he'll live up to his word.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't see anything in the official email about cigars. That's why $150 seems high to me. If it does, in fact, come with cigars, then I will join.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

seems interesting enough. I've never had a Tat, though I have a box of El Triunfador's relaxing in the humi at the moment and I love DPG. I may jump on this, but it would be interesting to hear more about the "swag" part of it and details on the discount...


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

im ready for this!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

For me, I just love living in the age where HYPE is indeed, everything!

It's happened again and again in modern history and, god love tatoo pete, he took a lesson.

There was "this band" in the late sixty's and seventies. They were assembled by a guy who had seen a little fame, via another, previously famous band. The previous band gained that fame from ripping off blues musicians' songs and riffs. They couldn't play the riffs right, so they improvised and came up some, relatively, listenable stuff.

Once the next band was assembled, they did the same thing. They ripped off the Delta Blues and improvised the changes. They added high-pitched, screaming vocals and sped-up the metre.

At the time, that band was called, "The New Yardbirds", a name stolen from Charlie Parker, the legendary jazz saxophonist, twice removed. A somewhat-known bassist, with another band, called, "The WHO", suggested that idea would likely be received by the public like a lead balloon. Jimmy Page, the former New Yardbird and founder of the project, took it as a sign. Airships from Germany had rained down fire upon England earlier in the century and they were called "Zepplins", after Count Zepplin, who'd founded the company. On that night, Led Zepplin was born!

Led Zepplin was fronted by a company called, "SUPER HYPE".

Where the HELL do you think Pete took that lesson from? :biglaugh:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> For me, I just love living in the age where HYPE is indeed, everything!
> 
> It's happened again and again in modern history and, god love tatoo pete, he took a lesson.
> 
> ...


Much like Zepplin.. quality is what keep em coming.  I buy cigars I love... Pete is no doubt fantastically business minded but he also puts out some excellent smokes.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

10 cigars, some swag, and discounts for $150 isn't a bad deal... I know I'm joining, partly because Pete is a really nice guy and I want to support his company.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ima see were this goes, and wait to here from some after all is said and done, if the cigars are included, then im in when financial aid for summer comes in.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I may be in the minority here, and I'm not an expert on Petes cigars, but paying$ 150 for the privilege of buying any brands cigars seems a bit rich. Even if they include some"free" cigars, wouldn't you rather just buy your own?

Why not wait for someone else who you respect to review a cigar and then make a purchase?

I do miss Zepplin. The drums, it was always the drums.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I may be in the minority here, and I'm not an expert on Petes cigars, but paying$ 150 for the privilege of buying any brands cigars seems a bit rich. Even if they include some"free" cigars, wouldn't you rather just buy your own?
> 
> Why not wait for someone else who you respect to review a cigar and then make a purchase?
> 
> I do miss Zepplin. The drums, it was always the drums.


Bob, you do make some good points. I think I would pass without a doubt if certain companies decided to do something similar (5Vegas, Gurkha, Oliva, etc) I mention those companies because of quality or wide price range discrepancy. Overall, most of Tatuaje's product ranges from 8-12 with some very solid cigars falling below or above this price range. I know from experience, Pete Johnson puts out a very solid product and in my opinion, as long as 10-15 cigars are included in the membership package, it's a worthwhile trial.

If Liga Privada were do to something similar, I would probably try it out as well. There are certain companies that you trust and respect and Tatuaje is one of them.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

How do you get on to the Tatuaje website ?? It comes up, but everytime i click it, it just flashes through a bunch of cigars and stays on the same screen ? Thanks guys.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> How do you get on to the Tatuaje website ?? It comes up, but everytime i click it, it just flashes through a bunch of cigars and stays on the same screen ? Thanks guys.


It works fine for me

Tatuaje Cigars


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Bob, you do make some good points. I think I would pass without a doubt if certain companies decided to do something similar (5Vegas, Gurkha, Oliva, etc) I mention those companies because of quality or wide price range discrepancy. Overall, most of Tatuaje's product ranges from 8-12 with some very solid cigars falling below or above this price range. I know from experience, Pete Johnson puts out a very solid product and in my opinion, as long as 10-15 cigars are included in the membership package, it's a worthwhile trial.
> 
> If Liga Privada were do to something similar, I would probably try it out as well. There are certain companies that you trust and respect and Tatuaje is one of them.


I agree with Veeral here. Tatuaje's product line has very rarely disappointed me and I had the chance to meet Pete at an event and he really seems like he genuinely cares about the product and the consumers. I will say that if cigars are not included as he originally indicated then I'll definitely pass.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with Kevin and Veeral. I've never had a bad Tatuaje, in fact if you take away the Ambos Mundos Habano, I've thoroughly enjoyed ever Tatuaje I've had. I can only say that about three other brands, Fuente, Illisione and Viaje.

Considering the rarity of some of Tatuaje's cigars, specifically the single store cigars, the chance at buying them is worth the commitment to a Tatuaje sampler. Pete seems extremely proud of what he's done, I doubt he's going to give you a bunch of his lower end cigars... you will get your money's worth.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Saw these posted on another forum. Not sure when they were originally released or leaked by Pete, but he has said recently that the sizes have changed, but not quantity or how many of each. Basically 5 regular production, 5 prototypes, and 5 S&S exclusives (which I assume will be rebrands or different vitolas of other LE's).

Give it a few minutes, for some reason attachments take a little while before they show up.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Saw these posted on another forum. Not sure when they were originally released or leaked by Pete, but he has said recently that the sizes have changed, but not quantity or how many of each. Basically 5 regular production, 5 prototypes, and 5 S&S exclusives (which I assume will be rebrands or different vitolas of other LE's).
> 
> Give it a few minutes, for some reason attachments take a little while before they show up.


YouTube - Jizz In My Pants

Linking instead of embedding because some might be offended.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I love The Lonely Island. Their album is fantastic comedy.


----------



## ROTHNH (Jun 21, 2009)

That good Maine boy knows his marketing, for sure.

Fellow BOTLs who have no issue paying Pete's prices should be fine with this but the value just isn't there for me.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

EricF said:


> Being the Tat whore that I am, this is a no brainer! Especially when you get the chance to try out stuff before it hits the streets. and like stated above, most of his sticks go for at least $10.00 per plus the swag and the fact that part of the money goes to charities!
> 
> I AM IN!!!!


I won't be getting in on this but i'm not a massive Tat fan ... 
But Eric said what I was thinking ... for a Tat fan this weems like an automatic. $150 gets you 10-15 sticks, merch and first shot at LEs ... seems like you're getting more then you're moneys worth.

I guess an argument could be made about Pete's marketing ... since high LE production seems to polarize some folks ... but then again the Tat faithful eat the LE stuff up so I guess sometimes it's better to keep preaching to the choir.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Anejos $10+
Opus $10 +
Liga Privada $10+
Litto Gomez $10+
Camacho Liberty $10+

I really don't see what the issue is as long as 10-15 cigars are included in the "membership" along with some other deals. If you don't like it, don't spend your money here. Viaje and Tatuaje will do just fine without all the negative remarks aimed at their companies. We pay more for marketing of a product then we do for the actual costs making a product. It's the facts of life and goes on every where else in society. Let's not act like this is a first.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Anejos $10+
> Opus $10 +
> Liga Privada $10+
> Litto Gomez $10+
> ...


Amen Brotha!

I think his marketing is genius... and I don't think for one second that he's looking to cash in and steal anyone $150 and leave anyone feeling cheated.

For the non Tatuaje fans they should steer very clear of this.

For the rest of us, I will be the first in line eace:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I think it's a way of meeting Tatuaje fans demands. A lot of us want some of these LEs, so he's making them more available. It's not a cash grab, in my opinion. If he doesn't charge for it, then everyone that has ever had a Tatuaje signs up and it ruins the point. So he makes a sampler, offers some swag and you get your money's worth and you're put on the list. It weeds out the people just looking for discounts or info.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

It also gives the smokers a chance to get the good stuff without having to pay 2x times MSRP from some retailers who gank them all and overcharge. At least that's what one interview with Pete said a while back.


----------



## Topper7788 (Mar 8, 2011)

When I first heard the that S&S was going to cost $150 to join a fan club I really thought it was stupid... I guess with the 15 sticks thrown in and if your into LE's it's a good deal... Personally I'm just not into LE's enough to bother. 

I have a tough time justifying paying over $10 a stick except for a few very high quality smokes.. I'm a fan of Pete's stuff, heck probably have around 200 of his smokes, just I don't go crazy for the LE's plus I generally can get the LE's I do want to purchase and I never go crazy chasing a stick that I "gotta have"

Anyway just my 2 cents...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

This is a great club for Tat fans. You're membership fee is returned to you via sticks and swag. 

That said I decided to spend my $150 on a box of 09 Verite. 

Enjoy the club fellas, and share your ongoing experiences with those of us that are passing for the time being.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I spoke with Pete regarding Saints and Sinners last night at the Texas Cigar Fest. He confirmed that there will be a mix of 15 cigars included with the annual membership. 

Sign up should begin around May 1st, but the packages won't be shipped until June or so. 

I will certainly be signing up!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmm...

I'm in.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

i just read on twitter s&s is being cancelled?! i hope i misread that!


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

pao444life said:


> i just read on twitter s&s is being cancelled?! i hope i misread that!


I think he was joking....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I heard this was all a big scam...

































JUST KIDDING!!! 

I am anxious to see what all comes with the $150


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Frankenstein said:


> I think he was joking....


I hope so.

I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Pete confirmed it. Apparently he has a new contract with Davidoff and that contract does not allow this club, so it's not happening.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wait what?

Tat and Davidoff?

Time to search for a new favorite brand?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

BMack said:


> Pete confirmed it. Apparently he has a new contract with Davidoff and that contract does not allow this club, so it's not happening.


you do realize April 1st was 18 days ago right? :mad2:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Man, and just talking to him on Saturday at the Texas Cigar Fest, he was really hyped up about it and had some big plans and all kinds of stuff. I spoke to him for almost 10-15 minutes about it. 

Oh well.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> wait what?
> 
> Tat and Davidoff?
> 
> Time to search for a new favorite brand?


My thoughts exactly. :dunno:

I'm not happy.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> wait what?
> 
> Tat and Davidoff?
> 
> Time to search for a new favorite brand?


Ya, check out DadTatOff...lol


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Sarge said:


> you do realize April 1st was 18 days ago right? :mad2:


I sure hope Pete is playing a late April fools joke... or someone is screwing around logged onto his twitter account.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Its all a joke!!*

Do you really think Pete would sell out to Davidoff?? C'mon! His cigars actually taste good! What would Davidoff want with them?!?!?!???!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> *Its all a joke!!*
> 
> What would Davidoff want with them?!?!?!???!!


to be relevant in cigars again?

I'm guessing its a joke, but you never know.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow. I really hope that is a joke. If not, well I'm not quite sure what to think about it yet.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

It was a joke. Move along now...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> It was a joke. Move along now...


That's what I thought at first but then he made a couple jokes and a "Why so pissy comment" then tweets:


> "Truthfully everyone. My new contract with Davidoff will not allow the S&S club but they do have plans to keep the Monster Series next year."


That doesn't sound like a joke to me. I mean if he didn't put "Truthfully everyone" I would have taken it as a joke but in the context of the tweets this afternoon, it doesn't sound like he's kidding.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

BMack said:


> That's what I thought at first but then he made a couple jokes and a "Why so pissy comment" then tweets:
> That doesn't sound like a joke to me.


That was another joke... Pete's just frustrated.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe Pete ran out of leftover scraps and needs to make some more inferior quality cigars before he can continue?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> That was another joke... Pete's just frustrated.


I sure as hell hope so because today was nothing but bad news for me.

He did sound rather frustrated but it's sure an awkward way to joke around.



Batista30 said:


> Maybe Pete ran out of leftover scraps and needs to make some more inferior quality cigars before he can continue?


I was thinking more along the lines of him seeing a thread trying to compare him and Rocky, so Pete decided he needed to make really bad cigars.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

*Thankfully Charlie was right, I shoulda known.* Pete said that yesterday was just a joke and everything business as usual. I kinda got that hint when he tweeted about the sell date and madison street reference but with how this week has gone I was just expecting more bad news.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

Pete got me. I really bit on that one.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Saints & Sinners t-shirts, Saints & Sinners merchandise, Saints & Sinners hoodies

Looks like it is live


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes it is. I still don't know if I'm going to do it as most of the info is still a little vague. Nothing seems to be set in stone. Pete has said he'll include "so and so" number of cigars so I don't understand why he couldn't post that in the website. I like things to be written in stone.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> Yes it is. I still don't know if I'm going to do it as most of the info is still a little vague. Nothing seems to be set in stone. Pete has said he'll include "so and so" number of cigars so I don't understand why he couldn't post that in the website. I like things to be written in stone.


Yeah, this is only a value to me if there is a certain # of cigars included (some of which are HTF or demo cigars)


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in... Number 59


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Just signed up. Here's the link if you didn't get the email:

LINK


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just signed up.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm. Need to know more. Could care less about branded merch... Where are the smokes?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

gehrig97 said:


> Hmm. Need to know more. Could care less about branded merch... Where are the smokes?


Yeah, I would be in if I knew for sure what the cigars would be. Otherwise I just assume put the $$ towards a future box purchase.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

wish there was more info on it!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Signed up!

#73


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Signed up #48...


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

I got the "Saints & Sinners Is Alive" email today too. No mention of cigars, and its an annual fee.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I found a better use for my S&S cash, get them while you can.

http://www.federalcigar.com/products/1751-tatuaje-109-federals-90th.aspx


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I do see a box in the pic that says "smokers kit" and it looks a lot like a cigar box to me. But who knows.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Pete has confirmed in the past that membership includes 15 cigars, including regular production, LE's, and "prototypes." 

Nobody knows exactly what the cigars will be yet, but I'm pretty confident I'll be happy with the "smoking kit."


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

How do you know what number you are?

I think I signed up, but no email confirmation and I can't sign in.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

bigslowrock said:


> How do you know what number you are?
> 
> I think I signed up, but no email confirmation and I can't sign in.


My number was in my email.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

hmmm. I guess I'll give it a couple hours to see if I get the email


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Mutombo said:


> Pete has confirmed in the past that membership includes 15 cigars, including regular production, LE's, and "prototypes."
> 
> Nobody knows exactly what the cigars will be yet, but I'm pretty confident I'll be happy with the "smoking kit."


In his first video blog entry, Pete has confirmed that membership includes a mix of regular production cigars, S&S exclusives, and prototypes.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I like most of his regular production stuff but maybe 1/2 of his LE with one of the best being the Federal 90th rosado. It was an easy choice when I saw they still had some left.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I don't get it no email, but it won't let me sign up because it has my email.

:|


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

While my palette is still young and has evolved from mild to med or full, I haven't found a Tat that has blown me away.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

bigslowrock said:


> I don't get it no email, but it won't let me sign up because it has my email.
> 
> :|


Did you check your spam folder, just in case? Try contacting:

Casper
[email protected]
805-405-3313 (cell)


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I signed up as soon as I got the email this morning.

#11


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm such a sucker for marketing. While I haven't found a tat I've loved. I feel like I should sign up. My tastes have changed so much in just two months and I'm still sampling singles so this may be another way to do that.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you have not "loved" any of the Tats you have smoked I would not sign up for this. Plenty of places have Tatuaje cigars available without the $150 commitment. I think this is geared more towards Tat Lovers


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep, what Ray said.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> If you have not "loved" any of the Tats you have smoked I would not sign up for this. Plenty of places have Tatuaje cigars available without the $150 commitment. I think this is geared more towards Tat Lovers [/
> 
> You're probably right. I'm more of a My Father lover at the moment. I still have many waters to test too. Just ordered my new 300 count after I filled my 50. Never thought I would even fill the 50.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I enjoy many of the Tatuaje Cigars but even I'm having a problem pulling the trigger on this one. I guess to me, I really like to know what I'm getting in terms of cigars. If most/half of them are regular production cigars then maybe it's not a good selling point. An additional forum really doesn't interest me, don't care for merchandise and I already donate on my own to charities. I'm certainly not criticizing this membership because many people will enjoy it. Hell, I may end up joining as well.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wonder how retailers are going to respond and if it will limit their ability to receI've inventory.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Many Tat LE are already exclusive to certain stores so I think they just do a few club exclusive releases.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I wasn't going to get in on it and changed my mind. I figure the $150 gamble might be worth it. If not, then I will save my money when this comes around next year.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I was going to pull the trigger... but the delay may have killed it for me. I mean I've never been interested in the extras but I had planned to bite when this launched in early May as my self titled b-day present.... However w/ the delay and recently having some damage to my Z. well a $500 deductible kinda put a damper on spending right now... I still might but right now not only interest but extra spending money just aren't there for something like this...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I feel out of touch with this discussion. I just took inventory and I don't have a single Tat product in my humidor. I guess I just don't gravitate toward them and while I haven't found Pete's offerings to be bad or unenjoyable I just don't feel they give me the cause to buy more.

If you are a Tat lover and if after signing up for this group for $150 you do actually receive the ten cigars then I would think it is close to being a no-brainer. I hope all who sign up find it to have been worth the money.

Good luck!!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know, the whole members only club seems a little "exclusive" and kinda goes against my idea of BOTL mentality... But thats just me.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I feel out of touch with this discussion. I just took inventory and I don't have a single Tat product in my humidor. I guess I just don't gravitate toward them and while I haven't found Pete's offerings to be bad or unenjoyable I just don't feel they give me the cause to buy more.
> 
> If you are a Tat lover and if after signing up for this group for $150 you do actually receive the ten cigars then I would think it is close to being a no-brainer. I hope all who sign up find it to have been worth the money.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thad, I don't enjoy every single Tat but there are few that are simply delicious! In fact, I was smoking a Skull and Bones Mystery Release last night and I couldn't but think of the Barclay Rex. I felt there are some similarities. The Tatuaje Federal Cigar Rosado is a VERY delicious smoke and the Verocu line is pretty damn good as well.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Thad, I don't enjoy every single Tat but there are few that are simply delicious! In fact, I was smoking a Skull and Bones Mystery Release last night and I couldn't but think of the Barclay Rex. I felt there are some similarities. The Tatuaje Federal Cigar Rosado is a VERY delicious smoke and the Verocu line is pretty damn good as well.


That's the thing Veeral, I don't have access to these limited release Tats. As a matter of fact I have never seen one in person. With Viaje, I have three pretty large b&ms within an 8 hours drive of me and two of those are within five hours. These guys all carry lots of Viaje (very close to retail) but other than the Verocu line I don't see the other exclusive Tats anywhere.

I don't buy the Verocu because to be honest I would rather smoke an Anejo. I will put some effort into finding these Barclay and Fed Rosado characters in the future. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't smoked a Barclay or Federal either. But the tats I do smoke are among my favorite sticks in my coolers. The verocus and reservas are fantastic.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Verocu 9 YUM!!

I have a Rex resting, I think I need to torch it soon.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Trying a red banded Tat and it's not my thing right now. Will probably put the $150 towards a box of My Fathers.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

To each their own and good choice Patrick! Personally I love the Havana VI Tats. You can't go wrong with My Father, though. You know, the majority of Tatuajes are made in the same factory as My Father cigars are. Most of the boxes have a My Father Cigars label on them.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> To each their own and good choice Patrick! Personally I love the Havana VI Tats. You can't go wrong with My Father, though. You know, the majority of Tatuajes are made in the same factory as My Father cigars are. Most of the boxes have a My Father Cigars label on them.


The team down there seems to have it together and they cover and incredible range of blends. Each palette probably processes taste differently. I'm going to revisit Tats in a couple of months as my taste has changed so much in the past 2. I wish more cigar companies did something like S&S!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

So anyone pull the trigger? How goes it?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Verocu 9 YUM!!
> 
> I have a Rex resting, I think I need to torch it soon.


 Yeah....the #9 is a great smoke!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

when are these supposed to launch? I wanna see the goodies!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

The sampler pack looks incredible! I probably should have signed up instead of being a weenie about it.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> The sampler pack looks incredible! I probably should have signed up instead of being a weenie about it.


Looks like it's not too late.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Were are you guys seeing samplers at


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> Were are you guys seeing samplers at


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

In the Puff chatroom last night... We had access to the Tat Vaults.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hinson said:


> So anyone pull the trigger? How goes it?


I signed up on launch day, I'm pretty happy with it so far. The sampler pack looks incredible, the member forums are picking up, and I love getting the inside track on the hard to find LE's (was able to grab a box of M80's easily).

I think the sampler pack is going out pretty soon. They posted a picture of what we are getting, and everyone seems VERY happy with what is included. I'm not sure how much extra info I can post about it till everything is sent out, so I'll just confirm what Pete previously said in that the sampler pack includes 15 cigars, including several LE's and prototype blends.

If you are a Tat fan, the club is a no brainer, IMO.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Will I still get a sampler of I sign up next week.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

4pistonjosh said:


> Will I still get a sampler of I sign up next week.


I don't see why not, but if you want to make sure, send Casper an email at [email protected] and ask him. He's been helping Pete behind the scenes with all things Saints and Sinners.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

The samplers likely should be shipping within a week or two. There was a delay in getting some of the swag ready. I doubt the $150 membership would ever not get you cigars. All I can think is maybe Pete will decide to cap membership at some point, but I doubt we're anywhere near that. It's a nice group of people over there, and like Justin I'm enjoying getting some inside scoop on happenings (got in on the M80s pretty easily as well).


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

man i hope these ship soon with some goodies...... pulled the trigger today and im already impatient dont know how you guys have lasted so long not knowing


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

As you saw, the packages are just about ready to ship! Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah i just got my email 10 min ago..... should be good stuff


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger finally.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats guys and welcome!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Updated video posted saying kits should ship right after July 4th and also preview box of Tat Black posted up.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

haha...it has been so long I forgot I even signed up for this. Well that is sweet that they are sending out soon.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got the shipping email notice with tracking number for the sns membership kit :banana:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Just got the shipping email notice with tracking number for the sns membership kit :banana:


Yeah i saw on the S&S forums that someone else did as well. Now if I'd just get mine.....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i didnt get mine either :violin: soon though soon i will


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

May have gone to your spam folder. From what read they shipped them all out. Log into your account. Click info and you can view the order info for the kit.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> May have gone to your spam folder. From what read they shipped them all out. Log into your account. Click info and you can view the order info for the kit.


all new members have to wait for their membership cards. So anyone who recently signed up won't have theirs shipped out till next week I believe... mines on the way. probably won't land till next week though. Hope it's her by Sat but highly doubt it will be....


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I tried to sign up and it got stuck. sent an email and got no response. 

Kinda disappointing for a huge tat fan.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> I tried to sign up and it got stuck. sent an email and got no response.
> 
> Kinda disappointing for a huge tat fan.


Send an email to Casper, I think I posted his email in this thread earlier. He'll sort you out.

My package shipped out last night as well. So excited!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

They showed up!! :banana:

Here it is in all of its glory:










A closer look at the sticks:










And when my lady saw the hat she snagged it from me. I told her she can keep it but I get a picture (that I can share.... on the Internet):










Best part is that she wants all the other swag too but doesnt wanna take mine. From her lips, "Can't you just sign me up for it and I can have all the goodies and I'll give you the cigars"? :rockon:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

My package just arrived too. Can't wait to get more info on these smokes!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

My package arrived today!!! Can't wait to find out what the prototypes and others are!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

You guys suck


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Matt--- Did you get the challenge coin and DJeep Lighter? They were stashed away with the packing peanuts...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea. Forgot to add that in the pic. I was I lil too excited I guess. I have them in my car. Can't wait to bust out the coin on my next poker run.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm really excited for these smokes. I can't decide which one to light first! I also really dig the coin, that's going to be my new ball marker on the golf course!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn I miss it all, is this to late to get in om?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

So, what do you guys think the Prototypes and S&S Branded sticks are? Also, what is the gold banded stick?


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Damn I miss it all, is this to late to get in om?


I'm pretty sure you can sign up and get all the swag, I'm just not sure how long it takes to get your stuff if you are a new member. Go for it!



Evonnida said:


> So, what do you guys think the Prototypes and S&S Branded sticks are? Also, what is the gold banded stick?


Pete's only given a few hints, but nobody really knows what these cigars are yet. The reviews are only starting to filter in now on the S&S forums.

I think I'm going to smoke the 7th Capa first, because I've been dying to try those. I'm afraid to smoke all the other non-production stuff because I'm afraid I'll like them too much and not be able to get any more of them!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The gold band is the HCS (Holts):

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> The gold band is the HCS (Holts):
> 
> Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


Was just trying to post this... Thanks Matt!!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I need to get in on this when I get some extra money. Dont know when thatll be though.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That 131 could possibly be the avion?

Is it box pressed?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> I'm pretty sure you can sign up and get all the swag, I'm just not sure how long it takes to get your stuff if you are a new member. Go for it!


I'm no member and the link is dead am I LOL ?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> That 131 could possibly be the avion?
> 
> Is it box pressed?


Yep, thinking that's it


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I'm no member and the link is dead am I LOL ?


Tatuaje Cigars


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

bcasey03 said:


> Tatuaje Cigars


Looks like sign up is done. I guess I'm SOL too.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Looks like sign up is done. I guess I'm SOL too.


It's an annual thing so perhaps they're done taking memberships this year. I know a lot of work went into the kits, and the custom cards, etc. Perhaps the allotment has been claimed now? If by chance it's true and you can't get in there's always next year. :tu Glad I got in. Got the 1st years coin, card, smokes, etc. Can't wait to see next years coin & card for year 2 members. Anyway not sure where it'll get you but here's a *edit* nevermind, just noticed its the same in that Tat link. You can try the official Tat site & click on S&S? ....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm curious as to the membership # on the card and what it does, or will do in the future.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks I'm a member now cool 


Thanks for the correct Link Bro!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks I'm a member now cool
> 
> Thanks for the correct Link Bro!


awesome! glad you got in. Was thinking i'd have to send one of my sticks. :thumb:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Looks like sign up is done. I guess I'm SOL too.


Nevermind. I just found the signup part.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> That 131 could possibly be the avion?
> 
> Is it box pressed?


It's kind of hard to tell with the cello over everything, but I believe the Proto [3] is box pressed. There were a few members speculating that it is indeed the Avion.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sooo tempted to sign up! Must resist!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone have a picture of the coin?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Anyone have a picture of the coin?


Theres an S&S thread on BOTL.com as well and a guy posted a picture of the coin in there


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Anyone have a picture of the coin?


here ya go bro!










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sarges24/SSCoinSinner.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sarges24/SSCoinSinner.jpg


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn you guys were right, that coin looks awesome!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Damn you guys were right, that coin looks awesome!


Perfect coin to use for a hot wax press to close an envelope or a cigar bomb 6 finger baggie!

Sometimes you have to spend some coin to get a coin!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

IN case you guys missed this, saw some familiar names. It was posted yesterday:
Hey Guys,

I just got another 30 member cards delivered and we are going to pack those up and get them shipped out.

Those orders will cover all of the following:

Russo323
kevinanderson10
jbc71
Ayato
Thorne
Ken
Billytat
ForgottenBoy
mattrubi
David
atxclay
bcasey03
Eric
kapathy
Hinson
apoco
Kypt
bboz
Jennifer
CB41643
[email protected]
JDog
Wedge
Grants
Austin
[email protected]
Corflammigerum

The rest of the most recent orders are looking to ship next week.

Casper


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

WWOOOHHHOOOOO!!!!! i was wondering if mine was lost


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone from that list gotten theirs yet?? I haven't.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hinson said:


> IN case you guys missed this, saw some familiar names. It was posted yesterday:
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got another 30 member cards delivered and we are going to pack those up and get them shipped out.
> ...


Hi
I joined a week or two ago am I the David or is it to early for me to be on a list.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi
> I joined a week or two ago am I the David or is it to early for me to be on a list.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Not sure, that list should show whatever your username is on S&S when you setup your account.


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

I am _____ this close to sign on that club. I'll prolly pop up there in a month or so.ray2:


----------



## jsjohnson1969 (Jun 29, 2011)

:???arn I wasnt on the list.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Just be patient guys, it's worth the wait. There's a bit of customized stuff in the welcome kit so I imagine it takes a little while for them to pull everything together.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hinson said:


> Not sure, that list should show whatever your username is on S&S when you setup your account.


Thanks Shannon


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, people who signed up recently may have a bit of a wait. I believe the hold up is the ID card, which is awesome and worth the wait. The welcome pack is really awesome and it made the two months I waited for it definitely worth it.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> Yeah, people who signed up recently may have a bit of a wait. I believe the hold up is the ID card, which is awesome and worth the wait. The welcome pack is really awesome and it made the two months I waited for it definitely worth it.


Yeah but they posted a list at the beginning of the week saying the ID cards where in and packages would ship this week, but no one on the list has gotten it yet.


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, sounds like a cool cause and nice perks to membership


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Since it comes with the cigars... i'm considering this.

hmm..


ive have one tat that i really liked. ill have to try the only other one i have... hmm..


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Well today I finally got an e-mail stating my S&S package has shipped. Those of you on the list above should check your e-mail.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hinson said:


> Well today I finally got an e-mail stating my S&S package has shipped. Those of you on the list above should check your e-mail.


Me to cool huh  :biggrin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

congrats you lucky bastards!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Me to cool huh  :biggrin:


Cool, I've said it before, but it's definitely worth the wait!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

got mine today woohhhoooooo!!!!!!!!! shirt runs a tad small oh well....... hey anybody know what the smokes with the names on the are?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Mine should get here tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kapathy said:


> got mine today woohhhoooooo!!!!!!!!! shirt runs a tad small oh well....... hey anybody know what the smokes with the names on the are?


Um Photos Kevin:woohoo:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

kapathy said:


> got mine today woohhhoooooo!!!!!!!!! shirt runs a tad small oh well....... hey anybody know what the smokes with the names on the are?


Pete is going to reveal what everything is later. He wants unbiased reviews on the prototypes first. A couple of them have been figured out, check out the S&S forums for details.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

If i sign up, do they still have the stuff in stock? Ive seen a few ppl say it was out of stock? Making sure ill get the smokes when i sign up. Ive been eyeing this and finally got some tat's and really liked them.. enough to try this for a year at least


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

Received Thursday. Everything pictured but the lighter.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Zogg said:


> If i sign up, do they still have the stuff in stock? Ive seen a few ppl say it was out of stock? Making sure ill get the smokes when i sign up. Ive been eyeing this and finally got some tat's and really liked them.. enough to try this for a year at least


There will most likely be a week or two wait while they make the ID card, but nothing has been said about it coming to a close. I do believe they are out of the L size shirts at the moment. You need to keep in mind that the shirts and ID cards are essentially being made to order. I signed up on day 1 and waited 2 months to get my stuff. Your wait will be much less than that.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's a detail shot of the card. It's metal, probably aluminum, anodized black.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Got mine this morning, too cool.


----------

